# Yankee Candle Sale



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

If you need tart candles or votive candles for Halloween, Yankee Candle (online and in store) is having a $1 sale. They are usually 1.99 each.
Go soon- they will sell out!
My fave: burn Patchouli and Midsummers night together= Haunted House.
Spiced Pumpkin and Apple Cider= Apple Pumpkin

Coupons:http://www.retailmenot.com/view/yankeecandle.com 10 bucks off 25 or 15 off 45.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ooooo thanks for the info


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

You are welcome!


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Love, love, love their scents!!!! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 2geekygirl (Oct 4, 2007)

And don't forget to bring the coupon for $10 off $25, too!
http://www.yankeecandle.com/print_coupons


----------

